# I need to find the green rubber motif for my knk



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Good morning,

Does anyone know another company besides accugraphics that sells the green rubber motif for the knk. They are closed for the week for vacation and I need to order some asap. I have the knk groove....



Thanks in advance,


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Signwarehouse has it, but you have to order in bulk and they are not shipping again until Tuesday. It's the Hartco 425 sandmask...


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

So even though in the description it says for glass and wood. I can still use this for my rhinestones????

25 mil sandmask is used for sandblasting wood, glass, polyurethane foam, and other similar substrates. Use for stage carving glass or mirrors. Use a 60 degree blade to cut. Air pressure limits up to 90PSI. 



alicia


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, it cuts like butter on my KNK Element and it's the right thickness for the the rhinestones to fall into place easily.

Some people also use Sticky Flock, but haven't personally tried that (yet). 

Edited to add: I have also used the green stuff from Silhouette, but it is slightly thinner and I find that my rhinestones don't fill in as easily with it...


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I doubt that you will find any of the distributors open this weekend. Most closed early Fri and not going to open again until Tuesday. You could place an order but it will not go out until Tuesday. The mail and none of the shipping companies will run until Tuesday either. Don't you hate it when you need something badly on a holiday weekend?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I get my 425 Hartco material from Fellers...they are a local pick up for me. I know they have various pick up locations throughout the US. Check out their website to look for the different locations and maybe there is one located near you. They sell it by the roll which is 15" x 10 yds.

If that doesn't work maybe post the area that you live in and there might be a forum member close enough that would sell you some to tie you over until you can get some shipped to you.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Here is the link to Fellers and their 60 locations throughout the US.

http://www.fellers.com/index.cfm/spKey/locations


----------

